# Fly Swap Recipes



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Here is my pattern and tying recipe for the fly swap.
Sparkle Baetis
Hook: Tiempco 2457 size 18 to 22
Thread : to match natural: grey, brown, olive or chocolate
Tail: pheasant tail fibers
Body/Rib: thread spiraled over pheasant tail
Thorax: sparkle dubbing to match natural; gray, brown, olive or chocolate
Wing case: pheasant tail fibers
Steps;
1: Start thread at hook eye and wrap to bend of hook. Tie in 3 or 4 pheasant tail fibers for the tail. [tail should be about 1/3 length of hook] 
2: Wind thread over pheasant tail fibers forming a spiraled rib. Don't clip pheasant tail fibers as they will be used to make a wing case. Stop half way to eye.
3: Dub a very small amount of sparkle dubbing to make a thorax.
4: Pull pheasant tail fibers over thorax and tie off behind the eye of the hook. Clip off excess pheasant tail fibers and whip finish.

I have had great success with this pattern on the Green River and other streams in Northern Utah.
Use it as a trailer fly with a San Juan Worm, or Streamer tied about 18" in front of it.
Add weight in front of the streamer as needed to get both flies to the bottom.
Fish it in riffles and seams in the river.
Mend your line as needed to keep a drag free drift.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

I just started tying and I get a bit overwhlemed when I see a post that explains a fly tyed in so much detail. I cannot explain how I did mine in that much detail. 

I just put the stuff on the line and went wrap wrap wrap, TAA DAA!!

For best results, throw in the river and hope like hell a fishy eats it up.

Grandpa, I live in Roy as well, I need to have you over for dinner so you can teach me a thing or two (or 100 :wink: ).


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

What ?? :shock: No worm tie recipes ?? :shock: 

Oh well.......good time of year to start this thread.....spring is on the way ya know...?? *OOO* *OOO*


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

Not much to my fly . Here is a list of contents 
Hook size = Tiemco 2487 size 20 hook 
Abdomen/tail = black New Dub 
Thorax = muskrat fur 
Wingcase = white antron yarn


Red can be good too .


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

For you .45.
San Juan Worm
Size 6 bait hook
medium earth worm browm ultra chenille, or red ultra chenille
brown thread

Wrap the hook with thread covering bare hook with thread
Tie chenille onto hook at eye of hook. Let chennile overlap hook 1/2" at both ends.
Wrap thread to bend of hook and then reverse wrap thread to eye, holding chenille on top of hook as it is trapped with thread 
whip finnish


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

OR....

Take a piece of worm brown chenille, size medium to large. Burn both ends so it's nice and long and juicy. Tie in a piece of BR sized UTC wire (red) to the bend of the hook (#12 200r). Lay the chenille on the hook shank and tie in at the back with two wraps of the wire. Then pull the chenille up, and wrap the wire to the hook shank up to the mid point of the hook. Lay the chenille down again and wrap another two wraps of wire. Repeat the steps until you reach the head of the fly. 

Worm on top, big ol brassie underneath.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Dang you guys.....I try to make fun of you...and you come with these recipes !! /**|**\ /**|**\

I will try them.....they should work _good_ where I plan to go....


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

This is the basic format graphic I am working on for displaying patterns and their recipes. Critique away and tell me what you think. If I am missing anything let me know. If I was to include the tying instructions/notes with the picture, it would have to be smaller. So I will include the instructions/notes in the main body of the thread.

Click on the image to make it larger.
[attachment=0:3npcwxn1]RnF 706 Diamond Midge.jpg[/attachment:3npcwxn1]

Mettler thread is a sewing thread that is found in craft stores. Color #706 is army green

This pattern is very versitle. Use it in gray, red, black, brown, golden brown, yellow or any other combo you can match with the real thing with. I use DMC embroidery thread for these as well. They just have a ton of colors to match with.

Wrap the halographic tinsel first, then rib the fly with the Mettler thread, it is reverse of what you would normally think.

Cement the entire fly's body before you tie in the CDC. After the CDC is tied in and you finish the head, then cement the head. If you don't cement the fly, it will fall apart pretty fast after a couple of fish.

The black head is also optional. The body color can be used for the head color too.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Very nice format, RnF.
How about others posting favorite patterns to?


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

Grandpa D said:


> Very nice format, RnF.
> How about others posting favorite patterns to?


Keeping things organized will be the hardest thing about this. I am thinking of making a thread specifically for people to post their patterns. I can then go and edit that post and create a pattern recipe graphic and then add it into the appropriate pattern board (working on that part still.) I don't want posting a pattern to be hard or make it an ordeal. If it's easy, then more people will particiapte and contribute. Just post it and I will do the rest.

I will PM you more ideas and see what you think is doable.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

All the "Winter Fly" Swap recipes and images can be found here


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

RnF said:


> All the "Winter Fly" Swap recipes and images can be found here


Dude, that format is pretty dang sweet. I may mail you some more patterns to be put in the database.


----------



## RnF (Sep 25, 2007)

cheech said:


> RnF said:
> 
> 
> > All the "Winter Fly" Swap recipes and images can be found here
> ...


Gotta give props to my wife for coming up with it, she designed it. Mail me as many as you want. I will send them back. The more flies in the database, the better.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

RnF said:


> cheech said:
> 
> 
> > RnF said:
> ...


If you do the work, you should probably get to keep the flies. I'll see what I can do.


----------

